# Bed Liners



## SNAFU2 (Jul 25, 2006)

Does anybody have any opinions on bed liners? Any info is appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

*Sprayed ??? Love mine....Precision Tint or Awesome Auto Accessories in Tx City*


----------



## SNAFU2 (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks V-Bottom. What brand did you get?


----------



## wcvickers (Aug 26, 2005)

Had Rhino Liner on the old truck, Toff brand on the new truck. The new truck is 6 mos. old. So far, I like the Toff better. Smoother appearance, seems a little tougher. 

Nothing against the Rhino- it performed well for five years.


----------



## tail-chaser (May 5, 2007)

Well you have two choices drop in and spray in.

Drop ins are very durable and you can slide heavy stuff around on them easier than a spray in which can be good and bad. As for moister staying between the bed and liner and causing corrosion, that is not a big deal. plus they are half the price.

The spray in looks better IMO, and will hold up longer not showing scratches and stuff as bad, and they can fix bad spots on spay in liners now also. For an extra 150 bucks I would go with the spray in liner my self.

As for different brands of spray in liners I don't know anything about that.


----------



## NVUS2 (Aug 14, 2005)

Check out the "Bed Rug". I have a turtle top on my truck and I love the bed rug!


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

NVUS2 said:


> Check out the "Bed Rug". I have a turtle top on my truck and I love the bed rug!


I was just looking at those. Seems like they'd be good for hauling fishing rods around in the bed.

Did you install it?

Craig


----------



## Okie (Aug 22, 2007)

I have had both a drop in and spray in (Line X).

Go with the sparay in you will be much happier. 
Water cannot get under and things do not slide around.


----------



## NVUS2 (Aug 14, 2005)

I had the bed rug and turtle top installed at Johnson GT on the Gulf Freeway. I love it because you can put your fishing rods in there and they will not get scratched up. 

I watched the guys install it and it did look pretty simple. It stays in place with velcro so is you are going to go this route, get a turtle top as well. I got the ARE and now I have a giant trunk whick is very nice!


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Had the slide liner for years on my truck then finally got a Line-X spray in. I kicked myself for not doing it originally like my wife suggested. A world of difference.
If you're set on a drop in and you're in my area I'll make you a really good deal on my old drop in if it'll fit your truck. In excellent condition.


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

I always hated the drop-in liners till I bought a used truck that had a Pendaliner in it. The first accessory I bought for my last two new trucks was a Pendaliner. Stuff doesn't slide around like most folks are used to seeing with a drop-in. Half the price of a spray in.


----------



## tinman (Apr 13, 2005)

I had a Rhino liner sprayed in my F 350 long bed when I bought it new in 2000. The truck is a red super crew cab, so I had them spray in a red bed liner to match the color of my new truck. The guy told me at the time that it would probably fade due to the sun, but I did it anyway.
Now, 8 years later, my truck is still a beautiful red color, but the liner is bleached out to a light pink. Looks like ****, but I bought it for protection, and it has done an excellent job in that respect, so I have absolutey no problems with it, and would do it again if I bought a new truck today. But this time I would go with a black one instead of trying to match the color of the truck.
The only problem I have with a slide in bed liner is that when they get wet, you will bust your butt when you get in the bed of your truck, so be very careful.
Tinman


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

I have had a couple of drop in liners and now a spray in liner. The drop in liner will cause things to slide around easy and sometimes with heavy objects it can damage cab when they coming sailing forward. For moving a household full of boxes, beds, etc, they are nice cause you can slide things in and position in bed better especially if working alone. The drop in (both) expanded during hot weather and made closing the tailgate harder sometimes. The expansion also made it look like the liner did not fit well. The spray in liner is holding up well (8 months), does not let things slide as easy and did not expand in summer. So far I prefer the spray in. Not sure which kind cause done by dealer.


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

had a line-x in my last truck loved it worked wonders. had it put in at some shop in santa fe on 1764. they repaired it a couple times were i made it buble by setting a small grill on the tailgate. my new truck just has a rubber bed mat untill i can get time and money for a new spray in.


----------



## KillaHookset (Jan 6, 2005)

I have a Toff liner in my truck. It was sprayed in by a place in Ft.Worth and it is about garbage. I can peel it up with my fingers and anything slightly heavy will cause it to shred off. Im not impressed but it was put on by the previous owner of the truck so I willhave to deal with it.
be sure you go to a reputable shop and check out someone who has had a spray in done by the same shop if you can.


----------



## DmaxRojo (Aug 19, 2005)

*Toff*

Got a Toff over-the-rail sprayed in my short wheel base HD for $400. I like the texture of the Toff better than the others. It seems to be a little more rubbery (kinda like a bed mat). However, a couple chunks have come out. Upon close examination, I found that the clear coat wasn't even scratched. This means that it was not prepped properly. Hardly nothing will adhere properly to a slick surface like that. Make sure you take it to a reputable place to have it installed. No matter which spray in you go with, remember, its all about the prep, its all about the prep, its all about the prep!!!!!

Hope this helps.


----------



## reese (Oct 9, 2005)

Sorry but I've just got to post this. I was driving over the east side ship channel bridge about 6 months ago and there was a small truck just in front of me and in the right lane. I noticed something moving so I looked over at the truck and saw that the drop in bedliner was just that, dropped in. Well the front of it raised up and set back down about three times then right at the top of the bridge it raised up, paused then raised a bit more, then the front of it caught good air and it lifted up out of the truck, tilted to the right and did a nose dive right off of the top of the bridge. The poor guy driving the truck slowed down to about 40 and was ( I assume ) partially freaking out and at the same time trying to think of how in the H he was going to get down there and get the bedliner. I felt kind of sorry for him when I quit laughing. Man it was funny seeing that. 

So I gues sthe moral of the story is if you get a drop in, make sure it is the correct one and it fits well.


----------



## dishman (Jan 22, 2008)

I have had a Line-X on my last 2 trucks and have had no problems, they also offer a lifetime warranty.


----------

